# New Owner. Young rats and wet sneezes. Please help.



## mckenzie (Feb 22, 2013)

Please, need help soon. I’m a first time rat owner. I have two boys about 6 weeks old, not completely sure though, maybe a little older. One of them has started sneezing more than usual, about 3 days ago. It is a wet sounding sneeze. He still appears very healthy. Eyes are bright, no nasal drainage, very playful (running on wheel and wrestling with his brother), and still normal eating and drinking. He’s not lethargic. He wants to be taken out, but I’ve been trying to take it easy with playtime. My mom is a nurse, and listened to his lungs with a stethoscope, and didn’t hear any congestion, though these patients are smaller than her usual ones. I have on hand ornacycline (tetracycline) for birds. Should I start him on antibiotics now? Or wait? Since other than the wet sneeze, he’s appears healthy. And should I put both of them on it, since they are in the same cage? The other has not been sneezing and seems healthy. I can also get amoxicillin tomorrow if need be. Any advice is appreciated, and dosage suggestions please?


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

If his airways sound clear and he's lively then it's likely it's just new home sneezes; sometimes these can take a couple weeks to subside.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I wouldn't do medicine yet, sounds like normal sneezes. I would give him some Honey, Parsley, and maybe a bit of dark chocolate.

Since it is wet sneeze, and may or may not be myco, might be good to get some Amoxicillin and Baytril (you can get them without perscription on bird websites I believe, though they are more expensive then getting them from the vet) on hand Just in case.


----------



## mckenzie (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. I'll wait on the meds, but watch him closely. Thanks.


----------

